# Redfoot hatchling huge yolk sac



## becky4carl (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi one of my eggs just hatched in record time lol,literally piped then he climbed right out but he's got the biggest yolk sac Iv ever seen,Iv put him on moist tissue in the incubator but he's wobbling all over the place cause the sacs so big,should I put moss in there as I think he's gunna rupture it he's trying to walk around and he's dragging it,any help will be great


----------



## lvstorts (Oct 30, 2012)

About all you can do is what you are doing...I've had this happen before and the yoke sacks are tougher than you'd think but still very fragil.

Do you have a small dish you can put him in such as a dessert bowl or measuring cup? This will keep him from moving around too much. Make sure he can't get a leg on the edge. I like to provide padding to keep them stable by using damp Spagnum moss/paper towels. I build a sort of 'stand' for the yoke to sit in and put moss all around so he feels supported. 

Good luck!


----------

